# Vegetarian lasagne - ok?



## redrabbit (Mar 2, 2007)

Me and my GF are having my friend and his GF over tonight and I'm cooking.  He's a veggy, so I'm cooking the following:

Ceasar salad with garlic bread
Vegetarian lasagne
Brownies with chocolate sauce.

I've bought all the ingredientes for the lasagne, but just wanted to check to see what you thought of the recipe:

Roasted Mediterranean Vegetable Lasagne from Delia Online

Thanks everyone - just a bit nervous.


----------



## redrabbit (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh also, any ideas on potatoes?  I'm serving the lasagne with new potatoes but not sure how to cook them, boiling them seems a bit boring - any ideas to "spice" them up a little?

Also, any advice on what to have with them - if anything?

Is it ok to just serve lasgne with potatoes?  I suppose if the lasagne has loads of vegetables in it anyway, it hsould be ok?

thanks again.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 2, 2007)

What a courgette??    The recipe looks wonderful.  I'd roast those potatoes if  were you.  Quarter them, roll them in a bowl with some olive oil, salt and pepper, and then throw them onto a baking sheet and bake alongside the lasagna.


----------



## lulu (Mar 2, 2007)

Personally I would not serve potato with lasagne.... it would be too much.  Even with vegetarian lasagne, and especially followed with your yummy sounding brownies.....you might not be able to leave the table afterwards!!!

The caeser salad however sounds lovely, I think I would have just the salad and the lasagne.

Delia's recipes tend to be very reliable although I have not made this one I should think it would be fine (caveat, I did not check the recipe but am going on her reputation and other delia recipe's I've made. )


----------



## lulu (Mar 2, 2007)

Courgettes are  zuchini VB


----------



## redkitty (Mar 2, 2007)

I love Delia's Vegetarian Cookbook!  One of my favs.  I wouldnt serve potatoes either.  How about garlic bread? 

The dessert sounds fabulous!!!


----------



## redrabbit (Mar 2, 2007)

hmmm, 

I meant serving ceasar salad as a starter with garlic bread.

However, thinking about it, the garlic bread would go really well with the lasagne.

I'm a bit confused now.

I've been planning on serving the salad as a starter, then having the lasagne/potatoes for the main.


----------



## lulu (Mar 2, 2007)

If it is casual among friends meal why not bring it all to the table at the same time?  Otherwise salad first then just lasagne is fine too (I'd let the garlic bread flow through both courses to keep it casual).  Lasagne IS a pretty complete meal and the salad will keep it fresh.  I would love to be offered that at a friends house


----------



## redrabbit (Mar 2, 2007)

lulu said:
			
		

> If it is casual among friends meal why not bring it all to the table at the same time?  Otherwise salad first then just lasagne is fine too (I'd let the garlic bread flow through both courses to keep it casual).  Lasagne IS a pretty complete meal and the salad will keep it fresh.  I would love to be offered that at a friends house



I suppose I could just do that, as the salad/garlic bread to start, then lasagne/garlic bread and potatoes does seem a bit silly, as the salad would go really well with it.

The only problem is preparing all this.  My kitchen is quite small.  I've done the salad, as I prepared that last night.  Well the sauce, and croutons, just need to put them on some romain lettuce, and add the cheese.

I'm not sure how I would do roast potatoes and lasagne in the oven, as I'm not sure they would fit?   

Also, my cooking trays are fairly shallow.


----------



## lulu (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, just do the lasagne, get it all in the oven and forget about it.  Either cook it in something you can bring it to the table in (my prefered choice) or have eveything cleared away ready to serve.  

All the mess from the lasagne can be cleared away before you make the salad (just before or as they arrive) then clear up from that quickly, take salad to the table, then the kitchen is clear for the lasagne serving!  Garlic bread will probably squeeze in at the same time as lasagne or cook quickly afterwards!


----------



## redrabbit (Mar 2, 2007)

lulu said:
			
		

> Well, just do the lasagne, get it all in the oven and forget about it.  Either cook it in something you can bring it to the table in (my prefered choice) or have eveything cleared away ready to serve.
> 
> All the mess from the lasagne can be cleared away before you make the salad (just before or as they arrive) then clear up from that quickly, take salad to the table, then the kitchen is clear for the lasagne serving!  Garlic bread will probably squeeze in at the same time as lasagne or cook quickly afterwards!



The garlic bread cooks in about 6-8 minutes, so I'll cook the lasagne, then when it's about done, move it down to the bottom, and put the garlic bread in.  Not sure how to cook the roast potatoes though.

Not sure if the roasties will cook in the shallow oven tray, and not sure if it will fit alongside the lasagne.

But we'll have to wait and see!


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 2, 2007)

make sure the vegey does fish (anchovies) or make sure they're not in the salad or dressing.  (if doing fresh, feta cheese is a great substitute!)  As for roasting potatoes along with lasagna, if you think it too much, make it a mixed root veg roast...adding turnips, parsnips, yams, red onion, beets whatever...that is really pleasing and very delish!


----------



## Poutine (Mar 2, 2007)

You could start with roasted garlic with some nice bread - just have little forks for everybody to get their clove of garlic out to spread on bread
then serve the lasagna and salad (the bread can still be around to go with the lasagna).


----------

